# Sephora Sale Haul



## ElvenEyes (Apr 26, 2011)

At least 2 of 4. Shame on me.  Y'all are such a bad influence!  A mixed bag of bronzers from Guerlain and Smashbox, e/s from Smashbox, Kat Von D, concealer kits from Laura Mercier and MUFE, Blush from Clinique, Flowerbomb perfume (love it so much!), a creme blush from Illamasqua in Promise, and blotting papers, because I have an oily forehead and it doesn't mix well with bangs!  So basically a lot of stuff I was curious about but probably would not have bought at full price, so glad to have a bit of a discount to give them a go. Loving the Guerlain bronzer and the Smashbox e/s are very powdery, but stay well on my skin and very fast to put on and blend. Good for daily pick me ups when I am just stepping out to grocery shop or to the local nursery, etc.!


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 26, 2011)

oh my lord.  you are the haul queen.  so envious!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 26, 2011)

lol  Okay, if anyone ever wondered if blotting paper is worth it or even works? Yes, it most certainly does. It absorbs more oil on my forehead than a tissue does. I am now completely in love with Shiseido blotting paper!  Check it out.  My lovely oils from my forehead.  I think this will become part of my beauty routine each night. Blotting that darn forehead so my bangs don't get oily when the rest of my hair is completely clean!


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 26, 2011)

omg that's pretty cool.  my friend steals (clean) toilet seat covers from bathrooms and cuts them up and she carries them around with her in her purse inside of a ziplock bag.    apparently it works too.



ElvenEyes said:


> lol  Okay, if anyone ever wondered if blotting paper is worth it or even works? Yes, it most certainly does. It absorbs more oil on my forehead than a tissue does. I am now completely in love with Shiseido blotting paper!  Check it out.  My lovely oils from my forehead.  I think this will become part of my beauty routine each night. Blotting that darn forehead so my bangs don't get oily when the rest of my hair is completely clean!


----------



## frankieluvsmac (Apr 26, 2011)

I love flowerbomb I would  also recomend proactive bloting paper it's the best. Enjoy all your goodies.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 26, 2011)

wow!! im so envious!! i love ur haul debbie!! u have to do a few looks using it and post pics!!

  	whats that flower blush?? it looks so pretty.. is that from clinique??


----------

